# Alternative à Mega Manager



## Twolate (11 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je recherche un logiciel similaire à Mega Manager pour gérer mes téléchargements Mega Upload et qui fonctionnerait sur Mac. J'ai fait des recherches sur le forum et sur notre ami Google mais j'ai rien trouvé.

Donc si vous en connaissez un, n'hésitez pas à me le communiquer.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Netminder peut-être.


----------



## Twolate (12 Mai 2009)

Merci pour l'info mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur ce logiciel sur le net.

Il doit y avoir des gens sur Mac qui utilisent ce genre de logiciel quand même ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Mai 2009)

Twolate a dit:


> Merci pour l'info mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur ce logiciel sur le net. (...)


On en a parlé ici récemment mais, apparemment, la version bêta aurait expiré.
On parle également dans ce fil de JDownloader.


----------



## Twolate (12 Mai 2009)

Merci je vais essayer ça dès ce soir


----------



## Twolate (12 Mai 2009)

Bon au final ça marche pas chez moi !!!!

Il n'y a que celui-ci ? personne ne connait un autre logiciel de ce type ?



Ici ? non, les logiciels de ce type, on les trouve dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications", comme c'est expliqué ici ! On déménage.


----------



## Twolate (13 Mai 2009)

Oups, j'ai été déplacé, désolé d'avoir mal posté !!!!


----------



## chr!x (6 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, je me sers de MEGAMANAGER via VmWare Fusion, et ca toune aux petits oignons. Faut bien que Windows serve un peu de temps en temps


----------



## sharky (18 Janvier 2010)

JDownloader fonctionne impeccablement sur mac


----------



## Le_T (25 Janvier 2010)

sharky a dit:


> JDownloader fonctionne impeccablement sur mac



Impecablement, c'est un grand mot.
Ca marche, oui. Bien, moouuuais...

Mais bon, y'en à pas trop des aussi complet sur Mac, et ca m'enfade de demarrer une VM pour DL ...


----------

